# Ethernet auf 24V Leitung



## thomass5 (28 Juli 2018)

Hallo,
vergleichbar zu den Powerline Adaptern, welche Ethernet über die Hausinstallation übertragen suche ich etwas um das Ethernetsignal über 24V Leitungen zu übertragen. 
Gibt es so etwas überhaupt, oder hab ich nur mit den falschen Begriffen gesucht.
Konkret geht es mir darum, temporär einen Sensor mit Ethernetanbindung auf einem Roboterarm mitfahren zu lassen, ohne jedes mal ein Kabel nachzuziehen. An der entsprechenden Stelle gibt es momentan nur einen digitalen Sensor mit 24V Versorgung. Freie Adern sind leider Mangelware.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juli 2018)

Dumme Frage:
IO-Link kommt nicht in Frage?


----------



## thomass5 (28 Juli 2018)

mhm... der bestehende  im Werkzeug eingebaute Sensor muss weiterhin bestehen bleiben. Ich habe eine 3-Adrige ungeschirmte 5m Sensorleitung. 
Idealerweise wäre ein Zwischenstecker aus dem die 24V und das Netzwerksignal ein und ausgekoppelt werden.
Bei IO-Link ... bekomme ich das extra auf die Leitung raufgeschaltet?

Im Netz findet sich einiges Gebastel, die Powerlinadapter schlachten und mit den Übertragern dann auf allen möglichen Leitungen Daten übertragen.
Ich suche halt was fertiges....


----------



## Blockmove (29 Juli 2018)

Zusammen mit den bestehenden Sensor wird IO-Link nicht klappen.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (29 Juli 2018)

Morgen

Wireless ? 

z.B Bluetooth Bridge 

Gruß Lupo


----------



## thomass5 (29 Juli 2018)

W-Lan oder Blauzahn sind leider von der IT nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Ing_Lupo (29 Juli 2018)

powerline ?

Gibt's auch für Industrie Umgebung.


----------



## thomass5 (29 Juli 2018)

Ich suche ja gerade Powerline auf 24V


----------



## Ing_Lupo (29 Juli 2018)

SHDSL geht über 2-Draht.

Powerline muss man prüfen wg DC.

Lupo


----------



## thomass5 (29 Juli 2018)

shdsl: geht das auf die 24V DC?

Ich werd mir mal ein Pärchen preisgünstige Powerlineadapter besorgen und den Lötkolben anwerfen. Es scheint irgendwie nichts fertiges zu geben.


----------



## kafiphai (29 Juli 2018)

Doorbird hat einen 2-Draht Konverter:
https://www.doorbird.com/downloads/datasheet_a1071_de.pdf
Mit einem 24v PoE Injektor eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## thomass5 (29 Juli 2018)

Also 24V PoE Injektor -> PoE zu 2-Draht -> 2Draht zu Poe -> PoE Splitter... klingt gut. 
Das wäre einen Test wert. Mal sehen ob ich noch passende 24V Injektor/Splitter finde.


----------



## Fabpicard (30 Juli 2018)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich noch passende 24V Injektor/Splitter finde.



Gibts von TP-Link 

Das Hauptproblem wird nur sein, das es eben verschiedene POE-Versionen gibt (Passive, Aktive, usw.) Und keine davon, lässt sich so einfach auf "2-Draht" wandeln...

Was du machen könntest, wäre vermutlich mit solchen 2-Draht-Adaptern direkt zu arbeiten und schauen ob die Datensignale schon per Kondensatoren auf die Leitung gekoppelt werden oder dich da noch eben selbst schnell drum kümmern 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## Blockmove (30 Juli 2018)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Also 24V PoE Injektor -> PoE zu 2-Draht -> 2Draht zu Poe -> PoE Splitter... klingt gut.
> Das wäre einen Test wert. Mal sehen ob ich noch passende 24V Injektor/Splitter finde.



Brauchst du da Ausgangsseitig überhaupt einen Splitter?


----------



## thomass5 (30 Juli 2018)

Den Splitter brauche ich ausgangsseitig, da der digitale Sensor ja auch eine Versorgung benötigt und auch mein Sensor auf dem Ethernet kein PoE kann.


----------



## Wincctia (30 Juli 2018)

Hallo Beisammen, 

wäre es evtl nicht möglich noch 2 freie Adern zu generieren oder ein neues Kabel mir mehr Adern zu verlegen, 
dann gäbe es was von Siemens was Daten über eine ungeschirmte Leitung möglich funktioniert auch relativ gut. 

https://cache.industry.siemens.com/...3079/v1/A5E36203125A-AA-002_EN-US20150714.pdf

wir haben es auf 2 freien Stromschienen wo auch 400v für Umrichter Übertragen werden. 

Gruß Tia


----------



## Blockmove (30 Juli 2018)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Den Splitter brauche ich ausgangsseitig, da der digitale Sensor ja auch eine Versorgung benötigt und auch mein Sensor auf dem Ethernet kein PoE kann.



Tja, wer mitdenkt ist Vorteil 
Als POE-Injector verwenden wir Wenglor Z0029.
Der hat M8- und M12-Steckverbinder

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

